# Jlevi SW | Vorsteiner V-306 Forged Wheel Display (Photos)



## Jlevi SW (May 26, 2003)

This probably belongs in the Photos section but since the post is somewhat commercial...

Here are some photos of our newest display wheel, a Vorsteiner V-306. You guys are welcome to swing by and check it out in person, if you like.


























As you well know, we are your source for all things Vorsteiner. Just had to reiterate 

PM for quotes - they're more affordable than you think!
JL


----------



## Ryan... (Dec 16, 2008)

Soon somebody should come out with some rims that DON'T look like old BBS or CSLs....


----------



## Jlevi SW (May 26, 2003)

Snapped a couple quick ones


----------

